# Your Regular Spots??



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anyone found them at their regular spots and not just your "early" spots? I might have to go look at my hot spots that produce later on. Ya never know...

Below freezing temps coming for 2 nights. Not good. It will stop them in their tracks. Acu Weather says 70's for the first 3 days of April and Weather Channel says 40's. Go figure.


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Let ya know in couple hours Paul! Fingers crossed! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Has anyone found them at their regular spots and not just your "early" spots? I might have to go look at my hot spots that produce later on. Ya never know...
> 
> Below freezing temps coming for 2 nights. Not good. *It will stop them in their tracks.* Acu Weather says 70's for the first 3 days of April and Weather Channel says 40's. Go figure.


Every spot I've checked has had morels in it so far...


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Nothing in my regular spot yet. Checked it today.


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Nothing at all for me yet! None of my spots even felt right if that makes any sense? LOL 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Been all the best spots for me, wouldent say early spots per say but area's that always produce when its on...or as least its where ive looked!
Count is up to 320 this weekend for myself, my partner got almost as many, Damn frost anyway, this will stop em COLD!

BD


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Only have a couple spots for Blacks down here. Found one yesterday.

Much more worried about lack of rain than cold. Too dry for my liking.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Cold or no cold, I have to go and look. Can't get 'em thinking about 'em.

It would be awesome to find a bunch. We still have a couple of months to look. *WOW!*

Any size Bass????


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

most of my early spots have atleast had a few and im north of the 45th paralell. Most have been small to medium sized fresh blondies but a few larger black colored here and there. Those small to medium sized blondies hide pretty well. you've gotta be looking pretty low and slow.
These are from 3/25. Gotta believe that the lower temps are gonna shut em down until we get some warmer nights and warm rain. It sure was nice to get that little early pop though. grilled up venison backstrap cut thick and wrapped in bacon "filet mignon style" with sauteed morels with some heavy whipping cream reduced to a thick morel white sauce. :corkysm55


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Cold or no cold, I have to go and look. Can't get 'em thinking about 'em.
> 
> It would be awesome to find a bunch. We still have a couple of months to look. *WOW!*
> 
> Any size Bass????


Let me know if your finding them in the northwoods...


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Let me know if your finding them in the northwoods...


So far... NO! It got cold and windy the last few days. Just a little rain last night. Need warmer temps and I don't see anything over 50+ for the next 10 days.

Really bummed. I know there are some out in the woods wondering why I haven't found them yet.:lol:

Sometimes I forget it's only the end of March!! We still have until June to find 'em.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Still only finding a few blacks around gr. I checked a good early grey spot yesterday and only found a couple half free.


----------

